# Golf for Kids?



## Mea92 (May 19, 2006)

My 11 year old nephew would love to get into playing golf with us. Of course finding a kid-friendly golf course is important, but what about clubs? Where would I find clubs for an 11 year old? What kind of clubs would he need to just start out.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Mea92 said:


> My 11 year old nephew would love to get into playing golf with us. Of course finding a kid-friendly golf course is important, but what about clubs? Where would I find clubs for an 11 year old? What kind of clubs would he need to just start out.


You can buy specificly designed juniour clubs (in the UK you can), they go up in size relating to their age.

For a starter set, what I would suggest, 3,7,9,S and a putter. If you must, then pick up a 3 wood.

Before putting him in at the deepend it may be best to get a few hours in at the driving range and putting greens


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

When I was 12/13 I used a 3/5/7/9/S/W/Driver.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Either do what fitz-uk said or take him mini golfing. That is a great way to start golfing. I started golfing this way and I learned the basics easily.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

GolfBoy said:


> Either do what fitz-uk said or take him mini golfing. That is a great way to start golfing. I started golfing this way and I learned the basics easily.



the basics of what? putting? i think there's a little more to it than taking a kid mini golfing


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Well, if you want your child to learn the basics of PUTTING then you take him minigolfing. My Mistake. If you want to get him into golfing, then get him the right clubs.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Mea92 said:


> My 11 year old nephew would love to get into playing golf with us. Of course finding a kid-friendly golf course is important, but what about clubs? Where would I find clubs for an 11 year old? What kind of clubs would he need to just start out.


Finding clubs for him wouldn't be a problem but you have to know what he needs. Is he just starting, or has he been playing for a while?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I started with a PW/9/7/5/driver.


----------

